# My latest art project



## Steve (Jun 14, 2010)

The Punisher ShoYoRoll SuperLite BJJ gi.  I took an A5 SYR white gi and dyed it dark red.  I batiked the punisher skull on the back.  It's not bleached.  Instead, that's the original color of the gi and I used wax to block it off. 

More pictures and information about how I did it are on my blog:  http://www.stevebjj.com/2010/06/punisher-shoyoroll-super-lite/








Anyone else into fabric art or am I the only one?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 14, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> The Punisher ShoYoRoll SuperLite BJJ gi.  I took an A5 SYR white gi and dyed it dark red.  I batiked the punisher skull on the back.  It's not bleached.  Instead, that's the original color of the gi and I used wax to block it off.


You may be the only one into the actual production, but, there have to be a lot of us that think that is BAD ***, I know I do.
Are you selling these, or any other hand colored gis? Have you considered doing so? Remember: Find a job you love and you'll never work another day.


----------



## Steve (Jun 14, 2010)

Big Don said:


> You may be the only one into the actual production, but, there have to be a lot of us that think that is BAD ***, I know I do.
> Are you selling these, or any other hand colored gis? Have you considered doing so? Remember: Find a job you love and you'll never work another day.


Thanks a lot, Don.  

I haven't sold any yet.  I've taken some money to cover costs, but that's about it.  I've dyed several now and enjoy it.  This is only my second attempt at batik and applying a design.   I still have a lot to learn. 

I've got three other gis lined up, but I'm strictly dying them.  I'm doing orange, dark navy and then black.  The black one will be interesting... it's a hard color to dye and do well.  We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 14, 2010)

See, now I want one.  In black!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2010)

Big Don said:


> You may be the only one into the actual production, but, there have to be a lot of us that think that is BAD ***, I know I do.
> Are you selling these, or any other hand colored gis? Have you considered doing so? Remember: Find a job you love and you'll never work another day.


 
QFT


And for the first time in years I wish we wore a Gi in CMA


----------



## Steve (Jun 14, 2010)

Omar B said:


> See, now I want one.  In black!


I'll post pics of the black, Omar.  I won't be doing anything fancy with that one... other than trying to make it an even, true black.  My concern is that it will fade to a dark purple or blue.  I'll try to keep that from happening.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 14, 2010)

You, sir, are an artist.


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2010)

Artist.  Badass.  What they all said 

If I get my condo (and sadly this is still an IF and not a WHEN), I think I'd like to give fabric dying a try down the road. Vinyl floors in the kitchen and bathroom and no steps between my unit and the building's laundry room. 

Right now...on a 3rd floor walkup...no way.  I have nightmares of a tub of something-er-other going kersplat in the hallway


----------



## MJS (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cool Steve!!:ultracool


----------



## Steve (Jun 14, 2010)

Carol said:


> Artist. Badass. What they all said
> 
> If I get my condo (and sadly this is still an IF and not a WHEN), I think I'd like to give fabric dying a try down the road. Vinyl floors in the kitchen and bathroom and no steps between my unit and the building's laundry room.
> 
> Right now...on a 3rd floor walkup...no way. I have nightmares of a tub of something-er-other going kersplat in the hallway


I tub dye, rather than in the wash.   When you decide to give it a try, I'll be happy to help however I can... maybe you can benefit from my mistakes!


----------



## xJOHNx (Jun 15, 2010)

That's wicked!

Might just join a BJJ class to be able to wear something like that!


----------



## Steve (Jun 15, 2010)

New URL for a picture:


----------



## Big Don (Jun 15, 2010)

OK, How long does it take you, from start to finish to do one?


----------



## Steve (Jun 15, 2010)

Depends on what I'm doing. To dye a gi, start to finish, takes about 2 hours. That doesn't include washing it multiple times. 

This gi took me most of Sunday, probably 7 or 8 hours of active work with one batik design.  True batik can be multiple layers of dye and wax, building a picture from the ground up one color at a time.  That requires a lot of planning, which I can do.  But it also requires a strong understandig of color and how the dyes interact, which I am not competent to do yet.  That'll take a lot of experience.  Of course, the more complicated the design, the more steps are involved and the longer it will take. 

I'm working on Orange Crush next. That's a Koral gi dyed bright orange with a biohazard design on the back.


----------



## Steve (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay.  Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd necro one of my older ones.  

This is an Imperial Purple Tatami Fightwear Ladies Estilo 3.0 gi: 



I really like that color.  The gi is a pretty good quality gi made by a popular gi company based in the UK and manufactured in Pakistan.  The gi comes white with black offset stitching and details, which lends itself very well to dying. 



Some others I'm not sure I've posted her yet:

Navy blue Koral.  

View attachment $ef601e3e28729e061cf8271f758eab3f.jpg

Brazil Nut no logo gi (this is a high quality "generic" blank that I sell).

View attachment $ae5ab8508e68b872f6237c7d9bbb0a9c.jpg 

Chocolate Brown on a Gameness single weave gi

View attachment $3aaefa7839ab607c01316d65ea22df1e.jpg

And Gun Metal Gray (also on a no logo gi)

View attachment $683c935bc0ee93bbb4795bc84ff809d4.jpg


----------



## sopraisso (Aug 8, 2012)

Man, you seem to have had a hell of a trouble to finish that one. 7 hours working on the batik? That's nasty! It turned out beautifuly. I think if I wore a gi like that one I would feel like a superhero!
You can say you know how to work in one more beautiful thing! Not everyone can say that! Keep on working on that and you'll get even better. Congrats!

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Aug 11, 2012)

you never showed the result of 'Orange Crush'!


----------

